# KLL



## keemy (Feb 20, 2010)

Recently I realized there are not enough things named after me (sad I know). So I decided to devise a ZBLL alternative to be named after me (I'd like to make it very clear I am not advertising this as something to be learned in place of OLL/PLL but rather for people who are considering learning a sh**ton of algs)

In this list I excluded reflections that were within the same subset (i.e. some were removed for T and F but the right and left hand cases of the R perm subsets are both included) and rotation (ie could do a y, y', or y2 to get to a different case) but I left in inverses and reflection to different subsets. So that makes 145 algs for the last layer.

This method is basically ELL+CPLL (or the way I organized it PLL+EOLL). I think that it has some advantages over ZBLL such as less algs (ZBLL has 177 not counting inverses and mirrors) and this has less counting most mirrors and inverses. Also, the recognition has a lot more potential (though I may just be saying this as i have a hard time with CLL) as you can see the CLL and usually 2 eges in the right spot which is enough to determine the PLL if you know how to recognize PLL from any angle. Also the chance of OLL skips entirely is higher if that maters (1/8 rather than 1/27). Which leads me to the main downfall which is the last slot setup will be pretty bad (but not so bad) if you pair the c/e piece you could use winter variation but without having the edges oriented or you could use a variation on winter variation that doesn't preserve the EO which would be faster. 

I'll post links to all the cases below (if you find any mistakes please tell me in a reply, same goes for better algs as I basically just use cube explorer and had it spit out optimals)


----------



## keemy (Feb 20, 2010)

*Set 1: corners complete (ELL)*



Spoiler



solved


http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?size=200&pzl=3&fmt=png&view=plan


R'U2R2UR'U'R'U2rURU'r'

UFB'R'UF'RU'F'BLU'FL'

URL'F2R2D2R2BR2D2R2F2R'L

U1


F2U'LR'F2L'RU'F2

FD2B2LU2B2D2RF

BU2B2U'RBDB2D'R'B'UB

B'LU'L'BF'DLD'F

BUB'L'D'B2DBLU'B2U2B

B'FDRD'BF'RU'R'

RDUB2U'BUBU'BD'R'U'

B'R'BF2U'R'U'R'FR2UF2R

U2


F2ULR'F2L'RUF2

BLFU'F'L'B'R'UR

B'U2B2UL'B'D'B2DLBU'B'

F'D2B2L'B2D2F2R'F'

LRB'L2U2R2F'L2D2FL'RU'

BLUL'B'R'F'U'FR

B'U'BRDB2D'B'R'UB2U2B'

B2D'F2L2DBF'R'BFU'F2R2

Z


RL'U2D2RL'D'R2L2UF2B2

RUBU'B'R2U'F'UFR

RB2URB2R'B'U'R'U2RB'R'

R'U'RFU'R'B'RBU2RU'F'

RLFU2R2U2R2U2R2F'R'L'

H


M2UM2U2M2UM2

RUBU2B'R'U'F'U2F

RU'L'UB'R2U'RU'B'L'B2L2

RL2D'BDR'L2FRU'R'F'




*Set 2: adjacent corner swaped*



Spoiler



A1


R2F2R'B'RF2R'BR'

U2FLF'L2U'L2F'L'F'U'F2

U2R2FRFBD'LDF2B'U'R

UF'LU2LUB'UBLU'L2UF

UFUR2U'RBUB'URU2RF'

U2BU'R'L2DFD'RLBLB2

RL'U'LUR'LF2L2BL'B'L2F2

UR2LFL'F2RF'L'U2L2F'RL'

A2


RB'RF2R'BRF2R2

F2UFLFL2UL2FL'F'U2

R'UBF2D'L'DB'F'R'F'R2U2

F'U'L2UL'B'U'BU'L'U2L'FU'

FR'U2R'U'BU'B'R'UR2U'F'U'

B2L'B'L'R'DF'D'L2RUB'U2

F2L2BLB'L2F2L'RU'L'ULR'

LR'FL2U2LFR'F2LF'L'R2U'

T


UF2U'F2DR2B2UB2D'R2

URLU2FU2F'U2RL'DB2D'R2

RUR'U2DB2D'FD2B2D'R'D'F'R

UF2DB'R2BD'FLFL'FU2F'

URU'R'F'UFRB'RBR2

U2F'LFL'UF2URU'R2F'RF'

F


UR2B2R2LU'LF2R'DL'F2RL'

FUR2B'DBR2F2UBL'FL'B'

UR2F'B2LF'LBDB'L'D'L'F2B2R2

L2ULF'LFU2BUL'U'L'B'

UR'UB'RBUL'B'R'BLU2R

URLDRFD2LD'R'B'D2R'L2

Rr


UR2FRURU'R'F'RU2R'U2R

R'LU2B'U'BU'L2DF'D'RL

U'B'U2BLF2R'F'RU'F'U'L'

L2D2F'UFD'F2U'R'F'RF2D'L2

UBULUF'LFL2B'R'U2R

L2DF2R'FRUF2DF'U'FD2L2

UL2F2LBL'B2RB'R'F2B2L2

U2RU'R2F2U'RF'R'UF2R2UR'

Rl


UBU2FB'UF'L'BU2B2U'BL

R2D2FU'F'DF2ULFL'F2DR2

UBU2B'R'F2LFL'UFUR

RLD2L2B'L'BL'D2RF'R2L'

UF2R2L2B'R'BR2F'RFL2F2

R2D'F2LF'L'U'F2D'FUF'D2R2

U'B'U'R'U'FR'F'R2BLU2L'

U2R'UR2B2UR'B'RU'B2R2U'R

J


R2D'R'DR'B2LU'L'B2

RBRB'RD2L'FLD2R

R'U2R2L'B2LB'DB2D'R2U'RB

U'BU'B'U2B2ULU'L'B'U'B'

B'R'UR2DB2D'BL'B2R2LU2R

URURBUB'U'R2U2RUR'

UB2L'B'D2F'B'RBR2FD2L

U2FU'F2R2D'BL'B'DR2F2UF'

L


L2DLD'LB2R'URB2

UB'UBU2B2U'R'URBUB

LU2RL2B2R'BD'B2DL2UL'B'

LD2RFR'D2LB'LBL

UFD2LB2RBR'L'D2R'F'R2

U'L'U'L'B'U'BUL2U2L'U'L

BLU'L2D'B2DB'RB2R'L2U2L'

U2F'UF2L2DB'RBD'L2F2U'F

G1


F2R2D'L2DL2U'L2UL2R2F2

R2B'R'B2LFU2F'L'U'B'U'R'

LB'R2D'F'DR'BL'B'R'BU

L2B2RBR'B2LB'LU2

B'F'D2B2L'B'F2R'BU2F'LB'U'

L'R'F'U2FLRB2DL2D'B2U2

F2U'F2L'B'RU2R'BLUF2

RU2R'U'F'UF2DB'R'BD'F'U'

G2


F2R2L2U'L2UL2D'L2DR2F2

UBL'FU2B'RF2BLB2D2FB

F2U'L'B'RU2R'BLF2UF2

U'B'RBLB'RD'FDR2BL'

U2B2DL2D'B2R'L'F'U2FRL

RUBULFU2F'L'B2RBR2

U2L'BL'B2RB'R'B2L2

UFDB'RBD'F2U'FURU2R'

G3


F2L2DR2D'R2UR2U'L2R2F2

R2B2L'B'LB2R'BR'U2

R'BL2DFD'LB'RBLB'U'

L2BLB2R'F'U2FRUBUL

F2UF2RBL'U2LB'R'U'F2

LRFU2F'L'R'B2D'R2DB2U2

BL'FD2F'LB2F'U2F2RBF'U'

L'U2LUFU'F2D'BLB'DFU

G4


F2R2L2UR2U'R2DR2D'L2F2

UBL'B'R'BL'DF'D'L2B'R

F2URBL'U2LB'R'F2U'F2

UFB'R'F2U2FB2L'FD2F'LB'

U2RB'RB2L'BLB2R2

L'U'B'U'R'F'U2FRB2L'B'L2

U2B2D'R2DB2RLFU2F'R'L'

U'F'D'BL'B'DF2UF'U'L'U2L



*Set 3: Diagonal corners swaped*



Spoiler



V


RUD2L'ULU2F2DRD'F2D2R'

RB'LFD2L2B'U2BLBRF2

L'RU2FU'BUF'U2B'R'U'L

BUB2D'FRF'DBU2R'U'R

URB2L'B2D2R'U'RD2R'UBLB'

RLFRFR'D2LB'RDB2DL2F2

Y


R2UB2DB2U'B'D'BR2F'UF

R'F'L'FRF2U'FLF'UF2U'

R2U'RF'R'UR2B'R'FRBU

UR2LFR'U2RF'DR'U2RD'R2L'

F2R'F'L'F'L2D2F'R2B'R'FL'

UFRU2R2B2U'F'UFB2RU2F'

N1


LU'RU2L'UR'LU'RU2L'UR'U'

B2DF'LFD'B2U'R'U'R

F'L'U2LU'FR'FRF2U'FU'

UF'RU2F2RF'R2FR'F2U2R'F

N2


R'UL'U2RU'LR'UL'U2RU'LU

LU'L'U'B2D'FRF'DB2

RU2B'RD'RDR2B2U2B'R'U'

FR'F2D2R'BL2B'RD2F2RF'U'

E


FRBR'F'LRFL'B'LF'L'R'

F2UFU'F2LUDF2U'F'D'F'L'F

U2RF'D2R'UL'U2LU'RD2FR'

U2FU'B'R2URU2RUR2F'U'B

U2FRD2F'R2UB'R2BU'R2FD2R'F'


----------



## blade740 (Feb 21, 2010)

Keemy Last Layer...

Why not actually name it after yourself?

Also, sure this uses less algs than ZBLL, but how many would KF2L have?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 21, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Keemy Last Layer...
> 
> Why not actually name it after yourself?
> 
> Also, sure this uses less algs than ZBLL, but how many would KF2L have?



Yeah, I think Blah did the math and said a pretty big number for "KF2L" for corner control.

ZBLL♥♥♥


----------



## keemy (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't have KF2L be analogous to VH. So it would be like a psudo-Winter variation where EO need not be preserved which will have 27 cases (i'll make these some time XP). As for the terrible algs that's because I just had cube explorer spit out optimal, there are some decent ones though (ie the 9 move G +auf so 10 moves).


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on..
UF2U'F2DR2B2UB2D'R2

You *obviously* just wanted to find all the algorithms as quickly as possible just so you could have a method named after you. :/


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wow, that's funny. xD

Also, I'm pretty sure this has been proposed before...
by ZB_FTW, I think.

Also, a point of interest would be this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8820

Since it would compliment your algs.


----------



## keemy (Feb 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Come on..
> UF2U'F2DR2B2UB2D'R2
> 
> You *obviously* just wanted to find all the algorithms as quickly as possible just so you could have a method named after you. :/



I do admit this (first line) though also I wanted the URLs for each case to be shorter.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=2748


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> *Set 1: corners complete (ELL)*
> 
> 
> 
> UFUF2D'L'U'LUDF2U2F'


L'B' (M'U)*3 M' U2 (M'U)*3 M' BL


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > *Set 1: corners complete (ELL)*
> ...



I use this y' RUR'U'r'U2RURU'R2U2r. It's pretty nice.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > keemy said:
> ...


i like it, but i like mine better lol, just cuz, me+M slice = <3

slap prevention EDIT: dont worry i love you more zinc. xP


----------



## keemy (Feb 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > *Set 1: corners complete (ELL)*
> ...



Er I will change it to R'U2R2UR'U'R'U2LFRF'L' (which is the mirror of the BLD alg I use)


----------



## keemy (Feb 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=2748



This is very coincidental? (I can't read it but it seems the same and the date very recent)


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=2748
> ...



R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' plz


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedcubers.de/forum/showthread.php?tid=2748
> ...



Yeah, it ends with winter variation and then 1-step EO+EP+CP. I think that's what you propose, too, though your description is fairly unclear to me so I'm not sure.


----------



## keemy (Feb 21, 2010)

well I actually wanted to generated algs for a psudo-winter variation that would ignore EO while orienting the corners as that would probably give mainly shorter algs, but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> well I actually wanted to generated algs for a psudo-winter variation that would ignore EO while orienting the corners as that would probably give mainly shorter algs, but I haven't done it yet.



i like not ignoring them, you can EOLS intuitively, then do WV which leaves exactly, counting...... 21 algorithms, what do you guys think?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 21, 2010)

Intuitive EOLS is meh. d:


----------



## mazei (Feb 21, 2010)

CLL+ELL would be preferred.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > *Set 1: corners complete (ELL)*
> ...



M2 U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M'


----------



## ncube (May 7, 2012)

So... why doesn't anyone use this method? I mean, it's much better than ZBLL in terms of alg count, and it looks like more people know Winter Variation nowadays. I shall give it a go over the summer and generate some optimal Winter Variation algs that don'tt preserve EO, as well as better KLL (or COALL or whatever) algs. I think that one should avoid the X cases by deciding when to use standard Winter Variation and when to use optimal WV, since the X cases are simply atrocious. What's the speedsolving community's general opinion about this method, and is it a good idea for me to pursue this?


----------



## Kirjava (May 8, 2012)

Probably because no one wants to sink a bunch of time learning something that doesn't have good algs yet and isn't proven to be good.

Also, I think people who use LL methods will have trouble switching to different ones unless they don't care about their current speed all that much.

Honestly, Roux users are more likely to learn this.  "KLL" would/will be the 1LLL subset I'd learn first. Learning ZBLL first is a strange order to learn 1LLL in.


----------



## ncube (May 8, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QJcektUdak3svSoDmUUHAze9YmHQG9BRzeJUxs5_So8/edit

Well, I think this should be a good start for learning "KLL". It's pretty much the OLLCPs for when the corners are oriented, but I had trouble naming it. Let me know if the link doesn't work. And anyone, feel free to add better algs beneath the ones I have found. I'm almost done working on the optimal winter variation, where EO doesn't matter.


----------



## Kirjava (May 8, 2012)

I'd hope that anyone learning a large system would be in the frame of mind that they'd be mostly finding their own algs for things.


----------



## ncube (May 8, 2012)

True, but it would be nice if there could be a table of algs to which people could refer if they can't find good algs on their own. Anyone willing to make such a table?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 8, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq2MYrmu606CdFFuallJVFRDQm9FUm44ekoxbDRwQVE#gid=0

I don't have a full list, but some of the A1, A2, A6 algs may help.

I'm not really sure if this is worth learning because both OLL cases for flipping 2 edges are so nice, and PLL is a very fast step...


----------



## Kirjava (May 8, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm not really sure if this is worth learning


 
not as a subset, at least....


----------



## Godmil (May 8, 2012)

ncube said:


> So... why doesn't anyone use this method? I mean, it's much better than ZBLL in terms of alg count...



Do you think many people use ZBLL?
OLL/PLL is really fast.


----------



## ncube (May 8, 2012)

No, I don't think many people use zbll, because of the alg count. But this is only 63 unique algs(excluding pll and mirrors). I'll learn this over the summer and see how nice this method could be.


----------



## Godmil (May 8, 2012)

Only 65? Ok, be sure to let us know how you get on. So many sub-steps get invented without anyone putting them to the test. Good luck.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 8, 2012)

What will be your method for orienting the LL corners and finishing the last pair?


----------



## ncube (May 9, 2012)

Optimal WV that doesn't preserve edge orientation (for speed). But I think it would be good to use standard WV if all edges are already oriented. Also, I think MGLS may come in handy as well, minus the edge orientation step. What other ways would be optimal for LS + CO?
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Coall 
This is where I've been getting my numbers from btw.


----------



## notfeliks (May 16, 2014)

*New LL Subset - MBLL*

Hey everyone,

Over the past few months, I've been working with fellow member supercavitation (Josh Bloch) to bring you a LL subset that is similar to ZBLL, with the key difference in instead of requiring edges oriented after F2L's completion to one-look the last layer, it's corners oriented. Josh has generously donated his time to generate the algorithms and diagrams found in the link below for this subset, and all we ask is that you use it well, and don't claim it as your own or any of that other nasty stuff. Feel free to discuss pros and cons, feedback, alternate algs, or anything else about this subset here.

Thanks! 
Tom Maguire and Josh Bloch

PS: We understand that a similar subset exists under "COALL", but as hardly any work has been put into that, we thought it was fair to give our names to it.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Zo7jCkXYqHVxRouJwXgG8fJM2cUAjxNQzSHauKLVpCA


----------



## Fawn (May 16, 2014)

Hm. I think this is pretty neat. It's like this:CFCE::ZBLL:CFOP. I respect all the effort put into this. I might give a shot at learning some of these.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 16, 2014)

Nice. Recognition might be hard though.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 16, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ng-to-Fridrich&p=735283&viewfull=1#post735283
well, the website used to have all the image, but then it's gone now :/


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

For the second case on the google docs,
M' U M U2 M' U M

For the 3rd case:
y r U R' U' M U R U' R'

There are numerous cases in this list that can be done with M (PLL) M' or M' (PLL) M. I'm too lazy to find them all 

It would be nice if you could number all the cases, so that it's easier to talk about them.


EDIT: How many cases are there?


----------



## tx789 (May 16, 2014)

Isn't this just anti-zbll. Which was mentioned in Chris Tran's episode of cubecast.


----------



## rowehessler (May 16, 2014)

these algs are pretty bad


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> these algs are pretty bad



Most likely generated from cubeexplorer without being filtered for 3 gen.

I wouldn't mind helping to generate some of them.


----------



## notfeliks (May 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> Hm. I think this is pretty neat. It's like this:CFCE::ZBLL:CFOP. I respect all the effort put into this. I might give a shot at learning some of these.



Thanks! To be fair, Josh did pretty much all of the work with the diagrams and algorithms.



SolveThatCube said:


> Nice. Recognition might be hard though.



Thanks! There's a few paragraphs at the bottom about recognition.



guysensei1 said:


> For the second case on the google docs,
> M' U M U2 M' U M
> 
> For the 3rd case:
> y r U R' U' M U R U' R'



Yeah, those are just ELL cases though.There's a note at the top about that.



> There are numerous cases in this list that can be done with M (PLL) M' or M' (PLL) M. I'm too lazy to find them all



Haha, neither of us noticed that. Pretty bad of us 



> It would be nice if you could number all the cases, so that it's easier to talk about them.



Thanks, done 



> How many cases are there?



157.



tx789 said:


> Isn't this just anti-zbll. Which was mentioned in Chris Tran's episode of cubecast.



Josh and I were unaware of this. How significant is the work that has been done on it?



rowehessler said:


> these algs are pretty bad



The time it would have taken to make all these algs useable in a solve would have been quite long, so we decided to let everyone else figure them out and adjust the google doc accordingly.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

case 51: l U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F' L2 U M'
case 60: r' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' M'
case 69: M' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U2 M

Some simple cases with setup +PLL


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> ...but as hardly any work has been put into that, we thought it was fair to give our names to it.



And just how much work has been put into finding decent algorithms in your googledoc?
What is the point of generating algorithms for speedsolving, if you're only going to generate bad algorithms?
Have you tried any of the algorithms out yourself?

If you care at all about algorithm quality, please learn to search for better algorithms and replace all of the bad algorithms.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMLwtnBYw5M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8CsQhMHHE
http://mzrg.com/rubik/ksolve+/
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44457-ksolve-v1-0-general-purpose-algorithm-finder

Oh and don't worry, I don't think anyone will want to claim those algorithms as their own >_>



notfeliks said:


> The time it would have taken to make all these algs useable in a solve would have been quite long...


And how do you know this? Because you've tried?


----------



## notfeliks (May 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> And just how much work has been put into finding decent algorithms in your googledoc?
> What is the point of generating algorithms for speedsolving, if you're only going to generate bad algorithms?
> Have you tried any of the algorithms out yourself?
> 
> ...



With all due respect, there is no need for the insolence. If you're going to give feedback, please be polite instead of obnoxious. 

Refer to my last post. I said that we would let the community improve the algorithms and we would adjust the google doc accordingly.

Yes, I have tried. It takes a lot of time to check angles and rotations, and potentially create multiple subalgorithms for each one of the already hundreds of algorithms that have been generated.


----------



## Ollie (May 16, 2014)

Cases 1-25 are not necessary, since these algs already exist as a subset called ELL for which better algs exist for all cases. And I think one other case is missing, since ELL should be 29 cases and you have 25 plus 3 of the pure flip cases?

EDIT: you addressed this issue at the top, so it puzzles me as to why you bothered to generate the algs in the first place?

When I tried alg 27, the alg and the case do not match. The R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 L' R F' U2 F' L' R' alg solves the corners by cycling them from UFR to UDB to UBR when the diagram reads the other way. The same is true for all of your A-perm algs, therefore they are all wrong as of now and need swapping.

Also for that case I found this within a few seconds by allowing slice moves - U M U L U F' U' R U R' U F U2 R', something you should consider learning to do next time. Not saying that that particular alg is good, but it is better since it contains at least 2 recognizable 'triggers' (U M U and U' R U R').

A further 20 of these cases are not necessarily as they already exist as a subset 22LL.



notfeliks said:


> With all due respect, there is no need for the insolence. If you're going to give feedback, please be polite instead of obnoxious.
> 
> Refer to my last post. I said that we would let the community improve the algorithms and we would adjust the google doc accordingly.
> 
> Yes, I have tried. It takes a lot of time to check angles and rotations, and potentially create multiple subalgorithms for each one of the already hundreds of algorithms that have been generated.



Sorry, but it is pretty safe to say that the vast majority of these algs aren't going to be particularly good since you've just generated a couple of algs for each case on Cube Explorer. Rob's points on alg quality are valid - I gave an example above, but you really need to consider using 2-3 gen algs for cases that allow it and picking algorithms with recognizable triggers contained within them. Otherwise they will be difficult to learn and difficult to execute and not many people will have the patience to learn more than 5/10 algs.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2014)

3: R' U' M' U' R U' R' U' R U2 r' U R
4: M U' M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M U M2
6: M2 U M U' M' U' M' U M' U M' U' M
7: M' U M U2 r U R' U M U' R U' R'
11: M U M' U' M' U' M' U M' U M U' M2
27: R' U R U' R' r' F2 r2 U' r' F' R' F2 R2
28: x U' R' U R2 B R2' U R U f R2 (sorry not that great)
29: F' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' y L' U' L U F R
30: L' U L U2 L U F' L' F L U' L2 U L
43: R' F R U R' U' F' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'

I did not choose any "easy" cases

I took roughly 35-40 minutes


----------



## tx789 (May 16, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Josh and I were unaware of this. How significant is the work that has been done on it?



I have no idea. I think no one has really gone through devolving algs for all of it but I could be wrong. I really have no idea.


----------



## applemobile (May 16, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> 3: R' U' M' U' R U' R' U' R U2 r' U R
> 4: M U' M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M U M2
> 6: M2 U M U' M' U' M' U M' U M' U' M
> 7: M' U M U2 r U R' U M U' R U' R'
> ...



All vote this is re-named YauLL?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 16, 2014)

I believe Chris says on the episode that Morley Davidson learnt it all optimally for FMC. Chris posted about him knowing it here, but it doesn't look like he's posted his algs online. Potentially his name (Anti-ZBLL) should be adopted, considering the OP suggests generating all algs is enough for naming rights. At the very least though, this should be a better resource as there'll be some effort put in to finding speed optimal rather than purely move optimal algs.

Edit: corrected by Kirjava and Brest - Anti-ZBLL covers the 4-flip edges cases, CO doesn't matter.


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Over the past few months, I've been working with fellow member supercavitation (Josh Bloch) to bring you a LL subset that is similar to ZBLL, with the key difference in instead of requiring edges oriented after F2L's completion to one-look the last layer, it's corners oriented. Josh has generously donated his time to generate the algorithms and diagrams found in the link below for this subset, and all we ask is that you use it well, and don't claim it as your own or any of that other nasty stuff. Feel free to discuss pros and cons, feedback, alternate algs, or anything else about this subset here.
> 
> ...



This is not new

'Claiming it' is absurd

Do your research


----------



## ryanj92 (May 16, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> With all due respect, there is no need for the insolence. If you're going to give feedback, please be polite instead of obnoxious.
> 
> Refer to my last post. I said that we would let the community improve the algorithms and we would adjust the google doc accordingly.
> 
> Yes, I have tried. It takes a lot of time to check angles and rotations, and potentially create multiple subalgorithms for each one of the already hundreds of algorithms that have been generated.



Rob literally gave you all the feedback and resources you need to improve the algs and you dismiss him as obnoxious? Wow.
(I think you may be underestimating the time that it takes to build such a big alg set...)


----------



## kcl (May 16, 2014)

Jim said:


> Hm. I think this is pretty neat. It's like this:CFCE::ZBLL:CFOP. I respect all the effort put into this. I might give a shot at learning some of these.



In theory you could use a form of winter and summer variation that doesn't preserve EO.. This could actually be really practical.


----------

